# potassium = no hgh bloat?



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Been doing some research and seen a good few posts on other forums saying that taking a potassium supplement will help drastically with water retention from hgh?

i am on 5iu/Ed 5 on 2 off. My belly chest and face have bloated big time.

My diet is very low sodium and around 100g carbs per day. To be honest I don't drink a lot of water! Makes me heave drinking it. But I do try. I also don't eat any fruit and have minor veg in my current diet! I no isn't good at all. But I will try and add more in.

Anyone else take potassium to battle the bloat? Or any other supplements ??


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Yep, getting your potassium/sodium ratio can have an impact on water retention for sure. Not a massive impact by any means but every little helps. It is a bit tedious to track micronutrients though in my experience. I've started eating a lot of roast potatoes recently as they are rich on potassium.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

before adding a supplement to counter the issue i would drink more water as this plays a huge role in bloat and water retention.

unless you get your potassium tested you will be taking a risk to a degree assuming you need more potassium


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for reply mate.

Have seen a good few posts that it helped a lot! Like with a couple of days taking potassium seen a big drop in water. Well that's what I am hoping for lol face defo bloating it's annoying. But I may be holding more water than usual due to me drinking hardly any water


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> before adding a supplement to counter the issue i would drink more water as this plays a huge role in bloat and water retention.
> 
> unless you get your potassium tested you will be taking a risk to a degree assuming you need more potassium


thanks mate.

reason I think I need more potassium is having a look at my food sources there is hardly any potassium in them  I been living off tuna chicken and rice. And some whey.

Didnt no water intake would play such a big role in water retention so I going to down as much as poss now! Even if i have to add in some sugar free squash to get it down me

thanks for help


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i can drop 7-10lbs off someone in a month just by increasing their water if they drink none to very little, it can have a huge impact


----------



## Ronnin79 (Oct 28, 2015)

I am all bloated, i going 7,2 iu ED, split in two, but last few days my water intake was lower (stupid me) and now i can't almost fit my shoes 

Thinking to switch to eod 10 or 14 iu, split in two shoots.

Is there any text about m/w/f protocol that Pscarb recomends?

I mean text explaining why and how its work.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ronnin79 said:


> I am all bloated, i going 7,2 iu ED, split in two, but last few days my water intake was lower (stupid me) and now i can't almost fit my shoes
> 
> Thinking to switch to eod 10 or 14 iu, split in two shoots.
> 
> ...


yes loads in my many replies on the subject, why do you think you need 7.2iu of pharma GH per day? plus why are you surprised with the water retention on such a high dose?


----------

